# Amapi 3d



## pulsaracat (7 Février 2010)

bonjour
je recherche pour faire tourner sous os8.6 avec sheepshaver le logiciel Amapi 3d version 3 ou 5.
J'ai des plans importants a récuperer mais je trouve rien qui ouvre les fichiers amapi  avec SL, à moins que vous ayez une idée dans ce sens...

merci


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2010)

J'ai pas mal de versions 3.0.5 ou 3.0.6, mais c'est des versions de démo.
Je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant
Si tu veux tester MP.


----------



## pulsaracat (8 Février 2010)

je te remercie, j'ai aussi des versions demo, mais je me disais que peut etre qqun aurait une version complete à me vendre, ça m'aurait permis de continuer a utiliser Amapi qui est un logiciel génial.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2010)

Moi, j'ai la version 5 "complète" d'Amapi 3D, mais je ne peux pas te la vendre, parce qu'elle est "gratuite", mais par contre, je peux te la donner 




Je t'envoies un MP dans la matinée !


----------



## pulsaracat (8 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'ai la version 5 "complète" d'Amapi 3D, mais je ne peux pas te la vendre, parce qu'elle est "gratuite", mais par contre, je peux te la donner
> 
> ​
> Je t'envoies un MP dans la matinée !



Alors ça c'est gentil !! 
Pour la petite histoire, j'ai dessiné le bateau sur lequel je navigue en regate avec Amapi..
ce bateau est un catamaran qui s'appelle "pulsar" d'ou mon pseudo : pulsaracat...

merci, j'attend ton MP


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2010)

pulsaracat a dit:


> merci, j'attend ton MP



Regarde mieux, il doit être déjà arrivé !


----------

